

Flutter (YC W12) Raises $1.4 Million For Gesture Recognition Tech - mehuln
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/07/flutter-raises-1-4-million-seed-gesture-recognition-app/

======
ruswick
I guess I don't get it.

I feel like it's similar to Siri: it takes a lot of effort and yields very
little added convenience.

------
mark_integerdsv
With heaps of respect to the guys at Flutter... I'm stunned that they still
managed to swing this post Leap Motion announcement.

Granted, flutter uses already available hardware (webcam) butbp the
functionality is totally superseded by Leap IMO.

I still have Flutter installed and I still use it to show off from time to
time but I felt bad for these guys once I saw the Leap.

------
hoopism
I like the integration but I am still having a hard time with gesture
interfaces. I have a kinect but almost never use it. Anyone have younger kids?
I am wondering if it will become a generational thing as kids grow up with
these interfaces... maybe using a mouse will be the future equivalent of going
to vi/cli over an IDE/GUI...

------
swang
Let's hope Apple eventually adds a depth sensor of its camera. It may be
because there is movement directly behind me but I just tried it out and it
went a bit haywire (most likely because of the movement behind me). And once I
really want it to pause/play and I raise my hand I have to kind of go back and
forth to activate it.

~~~
mehuln
swang - thx for trying it out. We do get false positives and are working hard
to make it even more robust. Did you download from app store or our website?
Try the version from website, it has some improvements that are yet to reach
the app store.

------
jeeshan
Could see some great healthcare applications for this using legacy hardware.

